# Rule clarification inquiry



## Weeping With Pity (Jun 9, 2015)

How strict is the "power level" rule? I understand not wanting to have threads taken over by people talking about themselves, but if one has personal experience with a thread's subject that would require being identified in a specific fashion (we dated / worked together / climbed Mount Everest one summer / etc), is that permitted?


----------



## KingofManga420 (Jun 9, 2015)

Don't post cringey, lengthy personal diatribes that can be summed up with "I am better than x cow because...". If you were actually their ex or something than yeah that's totally worth bringing up as long as you don't drone on about why you're better than them.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Jun 9, 2015)

As a rule of thumb, I would say that you should not admit anything that you wouldn't in a real-life public space like a bar. For instance, saying "I like the idea of fucking dogs" is a statement that would not fit that qualification.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 9, 2015)

Weeping With Pity said:


> How strict is the "power level" rule? I understand not wanting to have threads taken over by people talking about themselves, but if one has personal experience with a thread's subject that would require being identified in a specific fashion (we dated / worked together / climbed Mount Everest one summer / etc), is that permitted?



It's so strict that people do it all the time.

Get cringey enough about it though and you'll end up with your own thread, e.g., @mapdark, @Chained Divinity, @Wizzrobe.


----------



## Weeping With Pity (Jun 9, 2015)

KingofManga420 said:


> Don't post cringey, lengthy personal diatribes that can be summed up with "I am better than x cow because..."



"...I am not them."  Too lengthy?


----------



## KingofManga420 (Jun 9, 2015)

Weeping With Pity said:


> "...I am not them."  Too lengthy?


If the point of your post is to say basically that you have a similar set of circumstances as the cow but you lost the reasons why you aren't as bad or even just imply ' good thing I'm not as bad as them' it's better off just not posting.


----------



## HG 400 (Jun 9, 2015)

Weeping With Pity said:


> How strict is the "power level" rule? I understand not wanting to have threads taken over by people talking about themselves, but if one has personal experience with a thread's subject that would require being identified in a specific fashion (we dated / worked together / climbed Mount Everest one summer / etc), is that permitted?



If you're not a painfully embarrassing spastic just ignore the rule and you'll be fine. It's really more of a 'don't blame us when people dig up all your ridiculous fanfiction and porn tumblrs and make fun of you until you have a nervous breakdown and then fake your own death just to escape our unrelenting scrutiny' than an actual rule.

edit ; if you _are_ a painfully embarrassing spastic then by all means also ignore the rule and tell us _aaaaaaaaaaaall_ about yourself, please.


----------



## Weeping With Pity (Jun 9, 2015)

My point was more that it seems that anyone not being focused on here is probably more stable and less cow-like than them implicitly, and thus it shouldn't need to be elaborated on why you're better.  But I'll save the details of why I'm asking for the person's thread.


----------



## HG 400 (Jun 9, 2015)

Weeping With Pity said:


> My point was more that it seems that anyone not being focused on here is probably more stable and less cow-like than them implicitly...



Nah, sometimes we just haven't noticed how _interesting_ they are yet. Everyone here's an autistic fucking spastic to some degree, so threadworthy spastics can often fly under the radar for a while.


----------



## CatParty (Jun 9, 2015)

Weeping With Pity said:


> But I'll save the details of why I'm asking for the person's thread.




float the idea by here first


----------



## chimpburgers (Jun 9, 2015)

It comes down to common sense. Don't talk about things that you wouldn't want people in public in real life to know about you and even if it's not necessarily embarrassing or anything, does it really add anything useful to the topic anyway? No, it's just unnecessary filler. Think of that way and just apply to the site.

You also shouldn't trollshield.


----------



## KingofManga420 (Jun 9, 2015)

Philosophy Zombie said:


> As a rule of thumb, I would say that you should not admit anything that you wouldn't in a real-life public space like a bar. For instance, saying "I like the idea of fucking dogs" is a statement that would not fit that qualification.


I disagree. If you wanna talk about something on the level of dog fucking by all means give us material.


----------



## Red (Jun 9, 2015)

As a frequent powerlevel reporter in the tumblr subforum, I think of it like this: if it can be said without without bringing your personal life into it, don't bring your personal life into it. 
"People with autism do X because Y" is better than "I have autism and I do X because Y."


----------



## Weeping With Pity (Jun 9, 2015)

It's more "I know this about him because I was an eyewitness"


----------



## Red (Jun 9, 2015)

Weeping With Pity said:


> It's more "I know this about him because I was an eyewitness"


That's a different sort of situation, do you have any way to verify this?


----------



## Weeping With Pity (Jun 9, 2015)

Red said:


> That's a different sort of situation, do you have any way to verify this?



Without spilling identifying information that I'd really rather not? Only uncomfortable levels of detail.


----------



## ShavedSheep (Jun 9, 2015)

If you have something to say about someone with an existing thread, say it, if you want to talk about someone only you know, post under "Personal Lolcows". If it's someone who you have a good bit of info on, look at some of the other threads and see how to make your own.


----------



## Red (Jun 9, 2015)

Weeping With Pity said:


> Without spilling identifying information that I'd really rather not? Only uncomfortable levels of detail.


You can sure try, but I can't promise the whole board will believe you. The powerlevel rule is more for people who like to make everything relate to themselves and their life. 
You could always run it past one of the staff if you're not sure. Still, I'm looking forward to what you have to offer.


----------



## ShavedSheep (Jun 9, 2015)

Seriously though, if it's someones nudes just post them already.


----------



## OtterParty (Oct 25, 2016)

if you've ever gotten in a knife fight it's best not to talk about how you gutted the other guy like a salmon while looking them in the eye


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 25, 2016)

OtterParty said:


> if you've ever gotten in a knife fight it's best not to talk about how you gutted the other guy like a salmon while looking them in the eye



I never gutted someone, but if I ever did gut someone, it would be like a salmon.  And I would look them in the eye.  Just one of them, though.


----------



## HG 400 (Dec 4, 2016)

KingofManga420 said:


> Don't post cringey, lengthy personal diatribes that can be summed up with "I am better than x cow because...". If you were actually their ex or something than yeah that's totally worth bringing up as long as you don't drone on about why you're better than them.



lol look who taught this guy not to reveal too much of himself

figures


----------



## IV 445 (Dec 4, 2016)

Dynastia (welcome back bud) put it this way, which I'm paraphrasing a lot.

"If you want your friends, family, co-workers, employers, future employers, spouse, partner, and geriatric but sweet grandmother to know you post on a board whose only purpose has been the stalking and harassment, both in offline and online, of a mentally disabled lesbian trans-gendered woman, then by all means, post information that we can use to find you."

I used to be like you OP, "What's the big deal with a little :powerlevel: ? It brings us closer together as a community."

Sadly, we are not a community, but a den of opportunistic cannibals. Sorry, but that's the truth.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 4, 2016)

Hortator said:


> Sadly, we are not a community, but a den of opportunistic cannibals. Sorry, but that's the truth.



I think OP knows that at this point, seeing as we're still picking bits of him out of our teeth.


----------

